# Gun to your head - three lures only



## southerncannuck

Mirrolure Lil Jon
Rapala V Rap
Gold spoon


----------



## Skram

Mirrodine 
Spook Jr
Small DOA


----------



## Vertigo

Spoon 
Skitterwalk
DOA shrimp


----------



## Flyboy

Vudu shrimp
Paddle tail 
Super spook


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Down South Lures- Chicken of the C
Spook One Knocker- Baby Trout
Corky Fatboy- Pink Hologram


----------



## BrownDog

1.New penny gulp shrimp on 1/4 oz redfish eye jig head

2. New penny gulp shrimp under a popping cork

3. Any color zman paddle tail on 1/4 oz redfish eye jig head


----------



## SymmFish

Down South Lures - Chicken of the C
Marker 54 - Soft Plastic Jerk Shrimp
Buggs - Curl Tail Redfish Jig


----------



## Capt. Moose

Retired rat lure. Anyone got anymore?


----------



## karstopo

Skitterwalk. bone/chartreuse hologram 

Saltwater Assassin. Chicken on a Chain 1/16 ounce jig head

Corky, black back.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capt. Moose said:


> Retired rat lure. Anyone got anymore?
> 
> View attachment 108368


I have about 10-15 Producer Ghosts in both models. One has the cylindrical body and goes to semi square at the butt. Also have a bunch of the original Heddon Spooks and Rebel Jumpin’ Minnows from the same time frame. I collected lures for a while!


----------



## Zika

DOA 1/4-oz shrimp in near clear
Aqua Dream 1/4-oz. weedless gold spoon
Rapala Skitter Walk 08, black/chrome or bone


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Super spook in chartreuse w/ black head

Corky fat boy in chartreuse / silver or purple

Norton sand eel jr in black magic


----------



## topnative2

mirrolure top dog

" 2000 suspending

DOA terror eyez


----------



## flyclimber

1. Tan Kwan
2. Toad
3. Black Death Roach


----------



## karstopo

Flies

Tan Borski slider
Olive redfish crack
Brown tungsten shrimp


----------



## jmrodandgun

Something purple and fishy

Something dark and crabby

Something bright and shrimpy


----------



## BobGee

Big Fish said:


> If you could only fish three lures inshore saltwater the rest of your life what would they be?
> 
> 1. 3" gulp shrimp molting 3/16 oz jighead
> 2. mirrolure mirrodine gold body black back
> 3. lucky craft pointer 78sp in aurora shad
> 
> honorable mention: zara spook red/white


1. Aqua Dream 1/4 ounce gold spoon 
2. Rapala Skitter V pink
3. Redfish Magic Spinnerbait with 3/16 ounce Trouteye jig head with ZMan electric chicken paddletail (cheater alert: jig head and paddletail can be used by it self).


----------



## Flyman28

Spook Jr.
White Bucktail Jig
Gold Spoon


----------



## albrighty_then

Badonkadonk, zman scrimp, doa paddle tail


----------



## DBStoots

White/pink bucktail jig
Slayer Lure Sinister Swim Tail (S.S.T.) - Fire Tail Series in Cockroach on a 1/4 oz jig
Z-Man Diesel Minnowz in Opening Night color on 1/4 oz jig


----------



## mangoman

DBStoots said:


> White/pink bucktail jig
> Slayer Lure Sinister Swim Tail (S.S.T.) - Fire Tail Series in Cockroach on a 1/4 oz jig
> Z-Man Diesel Minnowz in Opening Night color on 1/4 oz jig


white bucktail jig
gold spoon
diamond jig


----------



## mangoman

mangoman said:


> white bucktail jig
> gold spoon
> diamond jig


also I would smuggle in several Capt Lemay's flies lol


----------



## fishgunner#1

bone diamond assassin on 1/8 jig head spook jr gold spoon


----------



## Surffshr

3/4 ounce gold spoon 
1/4 ounce gold spoon
spoon fly - gold


----------



## SomaliPirate

1. DOA paddletail on 1/8oz jighead (probably pearl color)
2. Mirrolure 7M white/read head
3.She-Dog in bone


----------



## jimsmicro

Three Rapala Skitterwalks


----------



## crboggs

Flies...

1) Gartside Gurgler (top of the water column)
2) Foxtrot Mullet (middle of the water column)
3) Redfish Crack (weedless and weighted for the bottom of the water column)


----------



## Brett

Cast net....minnow trap....crab trap

I don't need to buy no stinkin' lures.










But I have been enjoying my nuclear chickens with a 1/8 oz jig head.
Been very effective in the Choctawahatchee Bay.


----------



## Pole Position

I'm surprised no one has mentioned a 52M11- it's probably caught more trout than anything out there


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pole Position said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned a 52M11- it's probably caught more trout than anything out there


Used the hell out of them but three treble hooks is a bit much if you plan on releasing them in good shape. Back in the 80s and 90s we didn’t care about releasing them into anything but the ice chest! 
They are a great lure at the jetties too.


----------



## karstopo

I had almost forgotten about those old mirrorlures. My dad had a bunch of them and I had my share, the 11, 18, 808, 704 are ones I remember. Some had spots, but it doesn’t look like they make those anymore. 

I hated those 3 treble hooks, seems like they always created a mess in the box if the box happened to get flipped over.


----------



## crboggs

Trebels are the debel.


----------



## BobGee

karstopo said:


> I had almost forgotten about those old mirrorlures. My dad had a bunch of them and I had my share, the 11, 18, 808, 704 are ones I remember. Some had spots, but it doesn’t look like they make those anymore.
> 
> I hated those 3 treble hooks, seems like they always created a mess in the box if the box happened to get flipped over.


I take the middle treble off. Works fine


----------



## Pole Position

Women who say childbirth is the greatest pain a human goes through has never had a treble hook stuck in their hand w/ a flopping fish on another treble.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Pole Position said:


> Women who say childbirth is the greatest pain a human goes through has never had a treble hook stuck in their hand w/ a flopping fish on another treble.


----------



## karstopo

The whole treble stuck in the hand with a flopping fish helped sell me on using relatively tiny fly hooks for my redfish chasing instead. I had a Big skitterwalk with a VMC size 2 extra strong treble stuck in my left thumb and with a 4 pound redfish still on the hook. It was pretty interesting working that all out in a satisfactory way solo in my kayak.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pole Position said:


> Women who say childbirth is the greatest pain a human goes through has never had a treble hook stuck in their hand w/ a flopping fish on another treble.


I don’t know man...


----------



## Loogie

#2 Chartreuse and white Clouser Minnow
Borski Slider
Gurgler


----------



## SomaliPirate

Pole Position said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned a 52M11- it's probably caught more trout than anything out there


52TT would have been my #4


----------



## Musky Nuts

Not 1 Bait buster?


----------



## karstopo

Post #29, Crab trap, minnow trap, cast net.


----------



## Brett

K, you like the fiddlers, muddminnows and whitebaits too?


----------



## karstopo

I don’t fish with bait enough. It’s a lot of fun tossing a cast net and see what turns up. Want to stay busy, toss a cast net to finger mullet in the surf and put out a couple of surf rods. You’ll never get a break. 

Every so often, I’ll put live bluegill or tilapia on a circle hook and see what that attracts. Might be a big Gar, largemouth bass or big catfish. 

Haven’t fished with fiddlers, but redfish go crazy for those when the tide is high enough to get at them. 

Bait fishing is fun, but I’m too lazy to catch my own most of the time so it’s lures and flies.


----------



## Fishing_TX

Green Hornet Matrix Shad
TBD
TBD


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

Big Fish said:


> If you could only fish three lures inshore saltwater the rest of your life what would they be?
> 
> 1. 3" gulp shrimp molting 3/16 oz jighead
> 2. mirrolure mirrodine gold body black back
> 3. lucky craft pointer 78sp in aurora shad
> 
> honorable mention: zara spook red/white


4" DOA CAL ROOTBEER w/ Chartreuse tail.
Skitter walk
2/0 CLOUSER MINNOW
Chartreuse over White w/ pear flash & med eyes


----------



## crboggs

karstopo said:


> Bait fishing is fun, but I’m too lazy to catch my own most of the time so it’s lures and flies.


Catching bait is more fun than fishing with bait IMHO.


----------



## Capnredfish

1)No longer made or can’t find them. Was a small 3inch black/brown flounder with black jig head included. Redfish clobbered them. 
2)3inch tubes rigged weedless with small split shot push into body.
3)A sandwich. Cause they bite anything when you have a sandwich in your hand. Guessing they smell the Boars head Genoa salami.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini

Fly:
1. Clouser
2. Pulgise style minnow pattern
3. Rivet

Spin/Plug
1. Jerk Bait - I love the Assassins
2. Jig - swimming Minnow soft tail
3. Some subsurface Hard bait


----------



## James Abel

Silver Johnson spoon
Original red/white mirro lure
White bucktail with a purple worm.

In the northeast I could go with just the buck-tail and a Hopkins spoon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capnredfish said:


> 1)No longer made or can’t find them. Was a small 3inch black/brown flounder with black jig head included. Redfish clobbered them.
> 2)3inch tubes rigged weedless with small split shot push into body.
> 3)A sandwich. Cause they bite anything when you have a sandwich in your hand. Guessing they smell the Boars head Genoa salami.


Check these out! 
https://hogylures.com/products/flounder-5-3pack-amber
https://bpi.ebasicpower.com/shop/fi...ounder-almost-alive-lures/flounder-dark-3-3-4


----------



## Capnredfish

Will give them a shot.


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Z-man Paddle tail 1/8oz jighead
Zara Spook Jr Bone
Gold Spoon 1/4oz


----------



## Snakesurf




----------



## stussing

3" DOA shrimp clear or glow
3" DOA shad tail pearl
DOA terroreyez rootbear


----------



## Seawoods

1. Terroreyz 1/4 oz. silver glitter green back.
2. Bagley Spin'r Shad 3 inch. Silver foil. No longer in production. 
3. Yozuri Lminnow 2 5/8 inch. size. Silver sides.


----------



## Guest

Buck Curry cast net
Gator pro gig
Koah spear gun

Nuff said!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boatbrains said:


> Buck Curry cast net
> Gator pro gig
> Koah spear gun
> 
> Nuff said!


Make sure you have a Dyneema rope on that cast net and the spear gun and gig have carbon fiber handles...


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make sure you have a Dyneema rope on that cast net and the spear gun and gig have carbon fiber handles...


Gotta keep’em light! Increases fish hold capacity that way!


----------



## TexasSightcaster

4” Hogies Major Minnow
Down South Lures (Texas Roach)
Gold Spoon


----------



## Half Shell

It doesn't matter what I'm throwing, if my wife calls my cell phone I will get a bite on the 2nd -3rd ring every time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TexasSightcaster said:


> 4” Hogies Major Minnow
> Down South Lures (Texas Roach)
> Gold Spoon
> View attachment 109930


Ok what is that at the top of the photo


----------



## TexasSightcaster

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ok what is that at the top of the photo


Cheapo fish grips. I keep them on my waders for trout and flounder. They’ve held up surprisingly well for the price. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KQ5MM9U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_DhLeEbJTZ4QPM


----------



## f86sabjf

Zara spook chrome with white eyes 
Zman paddle tail avocado with red flake 
Zman paddle tail opening night


----------



## Guest

Long line
Purse seine
Gill net for the tough ones!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

f86sabjf said:


> Zara spook chrome with white eyes
> Zman paddle tail avocado with red flake
> Zman paddle tail opening night


Fish are color blind!


----------



## f86sabjf

Don’t you pick on my man jewelry


----------



## Smackdaddy53

f86sabjf said:


> Don’t you pick on my man jewelry


I got money on me being the biggest tackle ho on here...


----------



## Dustin2785

1. Black back 7mr
2. DOA shrimp
3. #3 reflecto with yellow feather that they don't make anymore.


----------



## topnative2

Dustin2785 said:


> 1. Black back 7mr
> 2. DOA shrimp
> 3. #3 reflecto with yellow feather that they don't make anymore.


You must be old to remember reflectos

here is a #2:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FI...811978?hash=item4b6f4c330a:g:AZMAAOSwgjddYU1h


----------



## Dustin2785

topnative2 said:


> You must be old to remember reflectos
> 
> here is a #2:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FI...811978?hash=item4b6f4c330a:g:AZMAAOSwgjddYU1h


Only 34 but I feel old sometimes. When I was a kid that's the only type of fishing I would do with my dad was trolling #3 reflecto around Chokoloskee bay and turner river creeks. Caught more fish like that then anything else. I actually have a couple of the original barracuda reflecto boxes from the Smallwood store on Chokoloskee.


----------



## Str8-Six

Doa Shrimp
Buck tail jig
Hogy/Fluke


----------



## topnative2

Dustin2785 said:


> Only 34 but I feel old sometimes. When I was a kid that's the only type of fishing I would do with my dad was trolling #3 reflecto around Chokoloskee bay and turner river creeks. Caught more fish like that then anything else. I actually have a couple of the original barracuda reflecto boxes from the Smallwood store on Chokoloskee.


the reflecto was the trout killer down there way back according to some old timers ...yellow creek chub darter for snook.....lucky 13 for tarpon
I loved fishing down there ....


----------



## Dustin2785

My grandpa built the Chokoloskee cruiser boats that all the old timers guided out of from the rod and gun and he told me they could troll spoons off the back of the boat and load them down with snook, redfish and tarpon. My great uncle had the ted smallwood plugs made back in the 50’s which I have a couple of also.


----------



## topnative2

Display box material for sure.........


----------



## Jason M

Lures
I continue to be amazed how well the Lil John's work.
Zara spook Jr
Bass assassin

Flies
Eat Me
Toad 
Spawning shrimp

I have serious consideration for a Seaducer


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Dustin2785 said:


> My grandpa built the Chokoloskee cruiser boats that all the old timers guided out of from the rod and gun and he told me they could troll spoons off the back of the boat and load them down with snook, redfish and tarpon. My great uncle had the ted smallwood plugs made back in the 50’s which I have a couple of also.
> View attachment 110326


Very Kool! Neat old lure also. Only fished Chokoloskee (1) time but love the area down there.


----------



## Mako 181

Mirrolure 7M18
Johnson Gold Spoon
White Bucktail Jig

Would never go hungry with a white jig


----------



## Backcountry 16

Gold spoon. 
Paddletail.
Voodoo shrimp.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Lure?
H&H cocahoe minnow
Vudu shrimp
The smallest gold spoon you can find


----------

